# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  "Vajzat që unë ruaj kanë vetëm uri seksuale

## ALBA

FLET SHAQIR SKARA; ROJA E KONVIKTIT 

"Vajzat që unë ruaj kanë vetëm uri seksuale" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ilir Bushi

Vajzat e konvikteve kanë një uri seksuale dhe disa prej tyre rrinë te fusha e aviacionit brenda në makina deri sa zbardh mëngjesi". Kështu shprehet roja e konviktit të vajzave të Fakultetit të Mjekësisë, i cili sqaron se disa prej studenteve kthehen në godinë rreth orës 7 të mëngjesit dhe pasi marrin librat e fletoret nisen për në fakultet. "Në fillim gjatë vitit të parë ato janë të druajtura, por kur shkojnë në vitin e fundit përmendin shpesh shprehjen se "jeta në Tiranë fillon pas orës 11 të natës".

Si zhvillohet jeta në konviktin e vajzave të Fakultetit të Mjekësisë?
Jeta është normale. Si në çdo vend tjetër ku jetojnë vajza të moshës 20-vjeçare. Konvikti është me 6 kate dhe me kushte të mira. Dhomat janë dyshe, ndërsa në çdo kat ka salla studimi. Në konvikt ka rregulla të caktuara dhe dera mbyllet në orën 11 të natës.

Çfarë ndodh pas orës 11 të natës në godinën e vajzave të Mjekësisë?
Në godinë nuk ndodh ndonjë gjë, sepse hyrja e djemve ndalohet rreptësisht. Por disa vajza shpesh herë kërkojnë të bëjnë jetë nate dhe vijnë vonë në godinë. Ne u flasim përnatë, por ky problem nuk ka gjetur zgjidhje.

Ku shkojnë vajzat gjatë natës?
Disa shkojnë nëpër pabe për të kërcyer, ndërsa disa të tjera nëpër motele. Por futen edhe nëpër makina me të dashurit dhe qëndrojnë deri në mëngjes te fusha e aviacionit. Ka raste kur ikin në orën 20.00 dhe vijnë në orën 7 të mëngjesit të ditës tjetër. Kur kthehen, marrin çantat dhe pastaj nisen në shkollë. Ne u flasim, por ato nuk na dëgjojnë dhe të nesërmen i shohim përsëri nëpër makina te fusha e aviacionit. Që larg dëgjohen rënkime, ka raste kur makinat ku hipin janë të ndryshme, gjë që tregon se kanë nisur ndonjë histori të re. Por kjo është puna e moshës. Ne si ndërmarrje e Trajtimit të Studentëve kemi për detyrë të ruajmë të pastër mjedisin e konviktit. Ky brez ka një uri të tmerrshme seksuale dhe kjo duket qartë në jetën e tyre jashtë konvikteve. Djemtë fillshkëllejnë sinjale gjatë gjithë natës dhe vajzat zbresin menjëherë poshtë. Por pas orës 11 nuk i lejojmë më të dalin. Kështu që nganjëherë dalin në penxhere dhe bisedojnë deri në dy të natës.

Si veproni kur vajzat kërkojnë të fusin nëpër dhoma meshkuj?
Raste të tilla ndodhin përditë. Vijnë djem që thonë se kërkojnë motrën, por ne kemi urdhër të mos lëmë njeri brenda. Shpesh vajzat afrohen dhe na luten që t'i lejojmë djemtë të kalojnë në dhomat e tyre, por asgjë nuk pi ujë. Urdhri është i prerë: Në konviktin tonë nuk duhet të kalojë asnjë këmbë djali.

Por më parë djemtë hynin lirisht në godinë...?
Kjo ka ndodhur para disa vjetësh, kur djemtë ngjiteshin me litar ose me çarçafë në katet e sipërme. Ndërsa tani deri në katet e dyta i kemi bllokuar me hekura, ndërsa, po dëgjuam ndonjë zë djali, lajmërojmë policinë. Kjo konsiderohet ngjarje e rëndë njëlloj si dikur kur kalonte kufirin ndonjë diversant.

A pijnë alkool vajzat e godinës suaj?
Ka raste kur jashtë konviktit pijnë edhe alkool. Ndonjëra prej tyre ka ardhur edhe e dehur pas mesnatës. Në të gjitha rastet ne nuk mund t'i lëmë jashtë.

Po shiringa droge keni parë nëpër korridoret tuaja?
Jo. Por tipik është fakti që shumica pijnë duhan. Shpesh e ngrenë volumin e magnetofonëve ose ndonjëherë bëjnë aheng vetë.

A ka ndryshime të dukshme në sjelljen e vajzave të vitit të parë me ato të vitit të fundit?
Po. Në fillim vajzat e rretheve të tjera janë të druajtura dhe fanatike. Nuk pranojnë t'u flasë njeri dhe, po t'i ngacmojë kush, ua kthejnë xhevapin me fjalë të ashpra. Por dalëngadalë zbukurohen dhe u del turpi. Kjo kuptohet kur fillojnë të vonohen pas orës 11 të natës ose kur u vjen makina afër konviktit. Ato nisin cigaren dhe mua më thonë këtë fjali: "O sportelist, jeta në Tiranë fillon pas orës 11 të natës".


Kush është Shaqir Skara

Shaqir Skara ka lindur në Peshkopi dhe është 48 vjeç. Ai ka kryer shkollën e mesme në vendlindjen e tij, te gjimnazi "Nazmi Rushiti". Pas shërbimit ushtarak është marrë me punë të ndryshme, ndërkohë që ka bashkëpunuar shumë me organet qendrore të shtypit në Tiranë. Pas vitit 1990 ka ardhur në kryeqytet ku është vendosur në një shtëpi private te fusha e aviacionit. Qysh prej 3 vjetësh punon si roje nate në konviktin e studenteve të Mjekësisë.

----------


## cherry13

S'e marr vesh perse ky roja e konviktit nuk paska pune tjeter:
Ik ore, le ti leje vajzat te bejne ç'te duan. Kjo moshe s'vjen me!!!
Lol, thuaji atij rojes te lexoje ndonje gazete e mos te analozoje e numeroje gocat se sa here ne dite dalin.
Ciao

----------


## Shiu

e more Shaqë, po të ishe më i ri... ndoshta nuk do mirreshe veç me vëzhgime dhe statistika...

----------


## Laerta

Ca pune paska dhe ai i ziu!
Nejse rregullat jane rregulla dhe duhen respektuar!

Nuk e di kush do ishte strateghia me e mire pewer kete rast!

----------


## olsen

nuk ka si qyteti studenti naten.....

----------


## Viki

Wow, cfare teme?????   
Po rojes i dhane dhe emrin, prite kur te japin ndonje cope dru tani?  
Cpune ka roja se cfare bejne vajzat, vajzat tregojne veten me veprimet e tyre dhe i mbajne ne ndergjegje, ska pse tjau u kujtoje roja....  Pastaj, si mund te generalize ai keshtu?? Domethene gjithe mjeket e 5 vjeteve me vone, jane K*rva??????

----------


## angeldust

OK, Shaqiri flet tamam sic do fliste brezi i tij... qenka 48 vjecar.  :ngerdheshje:  Tamam Shqiperia thashethemaxhije qe po flet  :perqeshje:  S'ka faj ai... le te flase se njeriu s'do ndryshoje ne moshen 48-vjecare.

Mua me goditi fakti qe nqs. kthehen pas ores 11 te nates keto do te mbeten jashte konviktit... kjo me duket problematike. Shume dakord me faktin qe mos lejohen djem apo vizitore te tjere qe te rrine atje te kalojne naten, ne fakt kete rregull e kane dhe dormitoret e universitetit tim ne SH.B.A.(edhe pse ketu s'e shohin shume kete gje), por nqs. keto kthehen mbas 11-tes dhe duan te flene, mendoj se duhet te lejohen te futen perseri brenda.

Zgjedhjet jane te tyret per t'u defryer e per t'u argetuar, familja qe i ka rritur ju ka dhene ato mend qe ka mundur, dhe tani ato jane te rritura mjaft sa per te mare vendime te tilla per jeten e tyre. Askush s'ka te drejte t'ju thote "mos beni dashuri", kjo eshte qesharake.

Per me teper ato nqs. do kishin mundesi te ktheheshin naten, ne ora 2 e nates p.sh. mund te benin 5 ore gjume te sakte te pakten deri te nesermen ne mengjes. Por keshtu me rregullin e tanishem, ato mbeten pa gjume fare dhe kjo ju ben me keq per mbarevajtjen e tyre ne shkolle. Per mendimin tim kjo eshte gabim.

----------


## Fiori

Sa pershtypje me bejne artikuj te tille. Vertet te jete katandisur kaq keq Shqiperia sa te merret me thashetheme burracakesh.

Me ben kurioze te di cilat gazeta merren me budallalleqe te tilla. Nje here tregon tjetra per menyren e lirshme si ajo kryen maredhenie seksuale edhe pa qene e martuar, sikur te kishte qene gazete e lire erotike, tani roja qe shqetesohet per ndershmerine e studenteve te mjeksise. 

Konviktet e Fakultetit te Mjeksise i njoh shume mire, pasi gjysma e familjareve te mi neper ato konvikte u formuan. E si ne cdo konvikt tjeter te botes ka njerez qe flene ne makina, ka njerez qe flene dhe ne oborr kur ju teket. Por qe te mbeteshin keta njerez te vleresoheshin nga "ROJA" apo dhe ndonje tjeter person i tille (qe ja u njeh jeten studenteve, vetem sikur te shikonte nje filem pa ngjyra), nuk me kishte shkuar ne mendje.

Per cfare behem akoma me shume kurioze eshte fakti e di roja cfare do te thote "Uri seksuale". Ah i shkreti cfare po i shohin syte. 

Ne te njejten kohe nje nga Grate e para te shtetit Shqiptar, jo vetem qe nuk ecen dot se e kane mbajtur gjithe jeten ne "krahe", por as nuk iken dot me makine se i perzihet, keshtu i ka mbetur vetem avioni.


Nuk e di nga vjen gjithe ky degradim brenda Shqiperise. Por me vjen me te vertete keq qe njerzit sa vjen e zvogelohen ne karakter e gjerat po marrin tatepjeten!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Se me te mbyllur t'a mbash femren me keq eshte, jepi lirine dhe do e kuptoje vet nese vepron mire apo keq.

----------


## vajza pa emer

opo ky roja qeka nje pyke ne diell qe se paska shokun ci duhet atij se ca bejne vajzat. i dashka cuar nje ze qe ta cojne roje te konvikti i djemve dhe pastaj le te shikoje djemte se ca ore vine dhe a futen vajza te konvikti i djemve apo jo.atij i paska be zoti nder qe paska dhe pune se ca nuk kane fare. jo te shikoje hallin e vet po shikon se ca bejne vajzat. ca pyke

----------


## zeus

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Po nuk beri roja intervista te tilla, gazetat nuk shiten. Shtypi shfrytezon keto budallalleqet sensacionale ashtu sic ndodh ne cdo vend.
Ne fund te fundit, roja ate qe shikon thote!
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Nejse, mos e vrisni mendjen se ka edhe doktoresha te ndershme! 

 :buzeqeshje: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Enri

Albushe,
Artikullin qe ke sjelle ketu e lexova dhe me thene te drejten s'me beri dhe aq pershtypje, ne kuptimin qe ato qe thuhen jane kryekeput te verteta. Une para se te vija ketu ku jam tani ndoqa per 1-2 muaj fakultetin e mjekesise ne Tirane, dhe i kam pare vete ato qe pershkruan dhe roja.
Behet fjale per nje ndryshim kolosal ne shoqerine shqiptare - kryesisht ne brezin e ri te sapoformuar - dhe liberalizimi dhe revolucioni seksual eshte vetem nje aspekt i ketij ndryshimi. Pikat e tjera, akoma  me te rendesishme, jane dhe rritja e perdorimit te alkoolit si dhe te droges (qofte asaj te lehte, qofte forma te  tjera me te renda). Eshte teper e natyrshme qe rinia shqiptare, ne ritmet e ndryshimeve te perqafoje pikerisht keto llo menyrash jetese dhe perceptimi te nje realiteti te "LIRE" nga familja, jeta e "kaluar" e gjimnazit, e te ndjerit "te rritur dhe te lire". 

"Uria seksuale" e te rinjve shqiptare s'ka perse te duket fare skandaloze. 
 :buzeqeshje:  

Ajo qe me beri pershtypje eshte qe paska ndryshuar vendi i para 4 vjetesh kur isha une student (1 muaj) ne mjekesi. Ne atehere e kishim vendin e zakonshem tek Liqeni.  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje

----------


## Fiori

Niveli i ketij artikulli eshte per toke dhe kjo nuk ka se si mos te beje pershtypje. Gazetat dhe ne Amerike mund te shiten nga skandale te tilla, por Amerika nuk e ka pjesen dermuese te popullsise pa buke e pa drita dhe i takon te merret me llukse te tilla.

Nuk e kuptoj cfare kane dashur te thone me "kane uri seksuale" - po nuk paten uri seksuale kur jane 18 e 20 kur do e kene?!  :buzeqeshje:  Kur te behen sa roja e tu vije inat qe rinia bejne dhe shkolle dhe dashuri ndersa ai numeron sa miza jane ngjitur ne mur?!

----------


## Jeans-boy

E keni pare ate pjesen "Dashi pa brire" te atij humoristit nga Elbasani(Gazmend...,s'me kujtohet)?Ja, per njerez si puna e ketij rojes e ka bere.
Sepse portieri i konviktit e ka vendin te portineria,dhe,kush i ka parasysh godinat e vajzave te mjekesise e kupton menjehere qe ky xhaxhi portieri ,qe te shikoje vajzat qe bejne dashuri ne makine te fusha e futbollit,naten le vendin e punes dhe ben nje xhiro andej nga fusha te shikoje film porno.
Xhaje,xhaje nuk i shan dot vajzat duke treguar perversitetin tend!Edhe, shiko vajzen qe e ben akoma te mullari.

----------


## Jeans-boy

Enri i dashur.
Ke kaluar 1 muaj aty.Sikur te kishe ndenjur 6 vjet sa zgjat mjekesia, do te ishe ngjitur dhe ti ndonjehere te dhoma e ndonje shoqeje.Thjesht per nje caj apo dicka tjeter pak rendesi ka,ne syte e atij rojes shoqja jote do te ishte nje "e uritur per seks".

----------


## Orku

Une nuk e kuptoj gjithe kete mllef ndaj nje te matufepsuri qe ndoshta per here te pare ne jeten e tij ka dhene interviste ne gazete. A i meriton vertet roja plak gjithe keto reshta ????
Mendoj se jo sepse si ai jane pjesa derrmuese e brezit te tij te cilet ne ndryshim nga roja ndoshta nuk fusin hundet ne punet e te tjereve por qe sigurisht duke qene se rinine e kane kaluar ne nje realitet tjeter e kane veshtire ti pershtaten ketij te sotmit.

Nejse mos harroni se ai eshte thjesht roje prandaj mos prisni me shume.

----------


## trinity

mire mire tani.

por llogaritni edhe faktin se para pak javesh dha dorheqjen nje gazetar i new york times sepse i shpikte vete lajmet sensacionale.Edhe drejtori i gazetes nuk i shpetoi impaktit dhe dha dorheqjen pasi figura e gazetes prestixhose ishte perbaltur tashme.

edhe ky artikulli ktu mendoj se hyn ne kte kategori

----------


## vetem_TI

a mor shaqo po e ke mire ti mo po ku kupton ky popull .po ik more se je i ri vajzat aty i ke futja dhe ti jete nate me ndonjeren se sbehet qamete po me rri si qynaf qar dhe tall menderen bota me ty.por per ca eshte bere ai i shkret dy gisht vend per ate pune apo joooooooooo.

----------


## Arb

"Nuk ka cfare ti besh samarit e bije gomarit," thote nje fjale popullore.

Po ju pse i jeni ngjitur ketij Shaqirit, ai flet cka sheh gjate orarit te punes qe kryen.

Fundi fundit ai eshte duke kryer punen e tij.

Personalisht mendoj se eshte pse ekziston rreziku i rritjes se shkalles se degjenerimit, nje femer e Fakultetit duhet te jete e lire ne jeten e saj.

Kjo hapesire qe i ofrohet i mundeson asaj te dij cfare kerkon ne jete, dhe kush deshiron te jete ne jete.

Po flasim per gjenerate te pjekur, ato duhet te jetojne jeten e tyre.

----------


## Lela01

Per mendimin tim roja duke qene i vjeter nuk e kupton dot qe gjerat kane ndryshuar dhe i duket dicka e rende qe vajzat kane qef te dalin te bejne qef te bejne dashuri e cdo gje tjeter sepse jane te reja dhe duhet shijuar pak jeta, megjithate edhe xhaja nuk mund te jete aq i ndershem sa hiqet sepse une kam jetuar vete ne konvikt dhe e di se si jane rojet, me nje shishe birre futej çuni huj mrena sikur te ishte i konviktit.... prandaj para se te gjykoje vajzat xhaja te shofi veten...

----------

